
Show HN: Parse addresses with perfect accuracy every time - madamelic
https://www.npmjs.com/package/parsie
======
ezekg
This type of package is annoying [0].

[0]:
[https://github.com/madelinecameron/parsie/blob/master/index....](https://github.com/madelinecameron/parsie/blob/master/index.js?ts=2#L5)

------
mtmail
Repository 40 minutes old. The code itself is a placeholder (parser returns
whatever it received unchanged). It doesn't do anything described in the
Readme file so I wonder why a npm package was even created.

"If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

